

Ask HN: Is anyone working on a visual jQuery editor? - quizbiz

Just wondering if anyone is working on a visual jqeury editor?
======
cypherpunks01
Can you explain what you mean by a "visual" editor? Using jquery, I might do a
DOM manipulation like:

    
    
      $('li#tree').append($('<ul>').addClass('treeNode').text('node text'));
    

How would this be made visual? I don't think I completely understand the
problem you're trying to solve.

------
bergie
If you mean rich text editor made in jQuery, then there is <http://aloha-
editor.org/> and <https://github.com/bergie/hallo>

------
martinshen
I get it.. this is a good idea for web n00bz. It would get tons of usage... I
might start building this.

